# repashy?



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I am thinking of getting an order of dry goods soon.
what type/types of rapashy super-food should I buy as a supplement for my frogs? I have never used repashy before so I don't know what to buy.
thanks.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Calcium plus and vit-A are a must. 
Superpig is optional IMO.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Definitely calcium plus. I also use vitamin A too, and superpig sometimes.


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

I use repashy calcium plus for every feeding, and superpig about once a week.

It's about time to re-order, Do I need to get the vitamin A? I thought the calcium plus and superpig both had vitamin A in them? Is this not sufficient, or a different form of vitamin A?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I think I remember the vit A products to be for animals not kept outside or under UVA/UVB lights but I may be wrong, I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Vitamin A is required by all frogs, whether they are kept under UVB lights or not.
Vitamin D is required by frogs that do not receive any UVB lighting.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Yep it was D


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Use Vitamin A (not the Calcium Plus) on occasion. Too much can be a bad thing.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Agreed. Too much Vitamin A can lead to vitamin A toxcicity in amphibians. Although it is absolutley needed, it should only be used once ever 4-5 feedings.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd like to elaborate on my last statement. Yes, our frogs require vitamin A. They can only utilize preformed vitamin A. Some supplements have a usable form and some do not. 
Herptivite does not have a usable form, therefore you would want to rotate in some Repashy Vitamin A Plus.
Repashy Calcium Plus has the proper type of vitamin A in it already, along with Calcium, the required vitamin D mentioned above, and the rest of the required vitamins and minerals. In most cases, this product will give your frogs enough vitamin A. If, however, your frogs show any signs of vitamin A deficiency, then you may wish to rotate in some additional Repashy Vitamin A Plus. Directions for use are on the bag.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> I'd like to elaborate on my last statement. Yes, our frogs require vitamin A. They can only utilize preformed vitamin A.


Some clarification here... they can not use beta carotene as thier source of vitamin A but can use other carotenoids as thier source of vitamin A (for example as tadpoles they can use astaxanthin (and in a number of adult anurans, astaxanthin is still converted in the eyes of the frogs to vitamin A), the other carotenoids which are probably coverted isn't absolutely known but I would strongly suspect beta-cryptoxanthin, lutein and/or zeaxanthin...as well as some other possibilities. 

Ed


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

What would be signs to look for with vitamin A deficiency?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

papajuggalo said:


> What would be signs to look for with vitamin A deficiency?


Short Tongue Syndrome, which is not actually a short tongue, but rather a vitamin A deficiency causing the frogs tongue to lose it's stickiness. It appears that the frog keeps missing the fly, but actually, the fly simply doesn't stick to the frogs tongue.
Repeated egg failure can also be a sign of vitamin A deficiency.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Ed said:


> Some clarification here... they can not use Blagh Blagh as thier source of vitamin A but can use other Blagh Blagh as thier source of vitamin A (for example as tadpoles they can use Blagh (and in a number of adult Blagh, Blagh is still converted in the eyes of the frogs to vitamin A), the other Blagh which are probably Blagh isn't absolutely known but I would strongly suspect , Blagh-Blagh, Blagh, and or Blagh ...as well as some other possibilities.
> 
> Ed


All I could actually read from that post.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Sorry, really can't translate it better than that since carotenoids would translate roughly as "organic pigments manufactured by photosynthetic organisms that when consumed by other organisms depending on the organism and the carotenoid may be used for various purposes from previtamin activity to immune function, to coloration to removing free radicals........" no offense but I'm going to keep typing carotenoid since I'm already accused of being too verbose... 

Ed


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

frog dude said:


> All I could actually read from that post.


I too, struggled at first with some of the more scientific words, but 15 minutes on goggle and you could have figured that one out. If you really want to learn you need to put in a bit of effort on your end. I think it would be pretty difficult to "dumb down" carotenoids. No offense. Just sayin....

Easy peazy... https://www.google.ca/search?q=caro...:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

You get used to Ed's talk eventually and it actually makes you smarter as well.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Ed said:


> Sorry, really can't translate it better than that since carotenoids would translate roughly as "organic pigments manufactured by photosynthetic organisms that when consumed by other organisms depending on the organism and the carotenoid may be used for various purposes from previtamin activity to immune function, to coloration to removing free radicals........" no offense but I'm going to keep typing carotenoid since I'm already accused of being too verbose...
> 
> Ed


Yeah, I now like the shorter version more.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If it helps, all that good Blagh Blagh is in Repashy Superpig. That's the real reason consider rotating some Superpig into your dusting program. All those good Xanthins, etc do a lot more than just enhance your colors.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

@Pumilo: Which schedule you suggest? Here in Italy the Repashy are new, so I want to try this products in the next weeks following your instructions.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Even with Calcium Plus containing retinol and carotenoids, is it still suggested to supplement with Vitamin A Plus?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Tinctoc said:


> Even with Calcium Plus containing retinol and carotenoids, is it still suggested to supplement with Vitamin A Plus?


Going off strictly anecdotal reports (from some pretty reliable people), if the frogs are deficient from the start, the levels in Repashy don't appear sufficient to correct it if the frogs are actively breeding however if corrected through the use of additional vitamin A, overt observable symptoms (like tadpole developmental issues) appear to not reoccur using only the Repashy Calcium plus.. However until people start getting frogs necropsied to look for more subtle indications, we have to go on best guess methods.. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Ed said:


> Going off strictly anecdotal reports (from some pretty reliable people), if the frogs are deficient from the start, the levels in Repashy don't appear sufficient to correct it if the frogs are actively breeding however if corrected through the use of additional vitamin A, overt observable symptoms (like tadpole developmental issues) appear to not reoccur using only the Repashy Calcium plus.. However until people start getting frogs necropsied to look for more subtle indications, we have to go on best guess methods..
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


Gotcha. So to sum this up, if a frog hasn't already been lacking, then the contents of Calcium Plus should be enough for upkeep (provided that there are no errors in the labeled ammount vs. ammount actually in container)? And, if breeding frogs are not lacking at the start of the laying cycle, then Calcium Plus will also be sufficient?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

That is what we are seeing based on anecdotal reports...we won't know for sure until we start getting some necropsy reports. 

Ed


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

frog dude said:


> All I could actually read from that post.


That's seems pretty rude to me... He was merely adding detail to what Doug said.


Good info about the "short tongue". I used to see that occasionally in frogs years ago. Now I know why, vitamin A deficiency.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Ed said:


> That is what we are seeing based on anecdotal reports...we won't know for sure until we start getting some necropsy reports.
> 
> Ed


Thanks. I was just making sure I read you right.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I met Frog Dude on his way through Colorado. He's really a good guy. I'm sure he was trying to be funny and meant no disrespect.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> I met Frog Dude on his way through Colorado. He's really a good guy. I'm sure he was trying to be funny and meant no disrespect.


I certainly didn't take it that way..... 

Ed


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I didn't mean to be rude or anything; I do apologize about my comment. it was merely supposed to be a joke. If I could, I would delete all my comments from this thread altogether (might need to talk to a mod for that). Once again, I am sorry for my comment earlier and I didn't mean to offend anyone. 

I hope you except my apology,

Jo


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frog dude said:


> I didn't mean to be rude or anything; I do apologize about my comment. it was merely supposed to be a joke. If I could, I would delete all my comments from this thread altogether (might need to talk to a mod for that). Once again, I am sorry for my comment earlier and I didn't mean to offend anyone.
> 
> I hope you except my apology,
> 
> Jo


I just realized that my last post could be considered as taking your first post the wrong way.. NO, I took it as an attempt at humor hence my original response.... 

Ed


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Ed said:


> I just realized that my last post could be considered as taking your first post the wrong way.. NO, I took it as an attempt at humor hence my original response....
> 
> Ed


Oh, ok then. As I have heard, tones are hard to get through on a forum. (salute to pumilo ) Completely understandable. So, no hard feelings or anything...?


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

*knock knock knock* Penny. *knock knock knock* Penny. *knock knock knock* Penny. *knock knock knock* Penny. 
Bazinga!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I think most readers got a kick out of the comment since the majority of us probably go brain freeze with those big words too...yes, Google is a big help...but it can't string those big words together and make us non-scientists any smarter...but we do learn big words...


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

frog dude said:


> Oh, ok then. As I have heard, tones are hard to get through on a forum. (salute to pumilo ) Completely understandable. So, no hard feelings or anything...?


My bad, shoulda kept my trap shut! You're right it's hard to tell tone online, whether someone is joking or trying to be rude.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I always see superpig described as a color enhancer for reds, yellows and oranges. If I have frogs that are blue and green are there other benefits that super pig provides that would warrant its use?

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Red, yellow, orange, these are all color components of greens, some blues, etc etc etc. Take a look at a color wheel. While you may see the most improvement in red, orange or yellow frogs, you will see improvements in other colro frogs as well. I have seen this in my experience with tropical fish.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

pdfCrazy said:


> Red, yellow, orange, these are all color components of greens, some blues, etc etc etc. Take a look at a color wheel. While you may see the most improvement in red, orange or yellow frogs, you will see improvements in other colro frogs as well. I have seen this in my experience with tropical fish.


You cannot enhance the blue in frogs or some of the metallic pigments. This is because those colors are due to the reflection of light off of iridiopores and not due to sequestering of pigments. 

As for greens, they are the result of the combination of the reflected blue light and yellow which produces the green colors. The only factor of the green that can change is potentially how much yellow it has to combine with, and that can result in a less intense green (due to dilution of blue)... 

This is also before we get to the fact that other colors (yes, red, yellow, orange), may also be fixed since this is due to pterins which are not supplied by diet.... or before we get to the complication that reds, yellows, and oranges can also be due to the combination of pterins and carotenoids (like the coloration found in wild Bombina orientalis)....... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Nath514 said:


> I always see superpig described as a color enhancer for reds, yellows and oranges


Calling it an enhancer is probably incorrect since the diet tends to be heavily skewed towards beta carotene and the mixture in that products tends to allow it be pushed back towards a diversity that more closely approaches that of the frogs in the wild with respect to carotenoids. 


Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Judy S said:


> I think most readers got a kick out of the comment since the majority of us probably go brain freeze with those big words too...yes, Google is a big help...but it can't string those big words together and make us non-scientists any smarter...but we do learn big words...


As I demonstrated via tongue in cheek above, often those big words allow for a reduced amount of typing.... I should note that with a few notable exceptions, if someone pms me or asks for a better clarification I try to supply it.... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

You're such a responsible sesquipedalian.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Shinosuke said:


> You're such a responsible sesquipedalian.


*Here's* *your* "*Saying a Word No One Else in the Room Knows*" *patch*! 

Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I just read that word last week. Take away his patch!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ed said:


> Calling it an enhancer is probably incorrect since the diet tends to be heavily skewed towards beta carotene and the mixture in that products tends to allow it be pushed back towards a diversity that more closely approaches that of the frogs in the wild with respect to carotenoids.
> 
> 
> Ed


And in the wild, those carotenoid are obtained from plant materials in the guts of the insect/bug the frogs eat? I remember you mentioning the frogs actually obtain carotenoids from plant matter they ingest while hunting, but I can't see how much plant matter the frogs would actually ingest that way, given that their tongues are so small and they spot out anything they accidentally eat that isn't live. Although, I say that purely based on my limited personal observations....


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are some surprising documentation of herbivory in anurans..ranging from fruit feeding by Xenohyla truncata (How much fruit do fruit-eating frogs eat? An investigation on the diet of Xenohyla truncata (Lissamphibia: Anura: Hylidae) - Da Silva - 2006 - Journal of Zoology - Wiley Online Library) or algae feeding by Rana hexadactyla.... 

You may find this study interesting....Iheringia. Série Zoologia - Feeding habits of six anuran (Amphibia: Anura) species in a rainforest fragment in Northeastern Brazil

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

The first one isn't free, I'll try to get it through my college. Second paper was interesting. Very interesting. 

Aargh. Having a hard time wording this. Um. How much truth is there in the saying that many amphibians are attracted only to movement? I guess it's not too accurate, if they are recognizing plant material as food. I guess they're technically omnivores. This is kind of mind blowing, if you really think about it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> @Pumilo: Which schedule you suggest? Here in Italy the Repashy are new, so I want to try this products in the next weeks following your instructions.


I use Repashy Calcium Plus at every feeding _unless dusting with something else_. Repashy Calcium plus contains 6% Superpig, but some choose to use a little extra. I do an extra dosing of SuperPig about once a month.
If you see signs of Vitamin A deficiency, then you want to add in some Repashy Vitamin A Plus according to the directions on the bag.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jacobi said:


> Aargh. Having a hard time wording this. Um. How much truth is there in the saying that many amphibians are attracted only to movement? I guess it's not too accurate, if they are recognizing plant material as food. I guess they're technically omnivores. This is kind of mind blowing, if you really think about it.


There are many incidence of anurans taking non-living food items... look at the reports of marine toads feeding on dry dog/cat food left in bowls outside. 

Ed


----------

